# kicker subs



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

anyone know anything about the kicker solobaric S10L5 10 inch subs? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3002540690&category=3291

i hear that they are really loud, which i want, but anyone know if they have a clear, clean sound too? i would like to hear ANYTHING you know about this sub. thanks


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

I was at my buddies car audio shop this past weekend, and happened to check those out. Didn't pay to much attention to the technical aspects of the speaker, but I must say they sounded real nice.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

I've never really seen or heard any of these subs but IMO i think Kickers are nice, both SQ and SPL wise but I'd say you go to some car audio shops and look around, see if they carry these brands and ask them for a sound test, in that way, you'll know if it has a good SQ.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

The Kickers are more along the SPL line than SQ.
It all boils down to what kind of system you are building. They are a lot of bang for the buck.
IMO I prefer the Alpines Type R's if you are going to compete in SQ competitions.
Not saying the Kickers are bad I have a pair of Comp VR12's that I love and they have great spl but sometimes I find the SQ lacking.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

i want to drown out other people's music, but i also want my music to sound sick inside at the same time. my friend says kicker. any other choices u guys think? no competing in sound competitions here, just competition with my friends hahah


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

the experiencec i have had with kicker is bad. and being a kicker dealer makes it worse. the L7 is a joke. yes it sounds ok but it cant handle the power and cone noise is unbareable. if i were you i would look at JL Audio, Eclipse,MMATTS,or possibly MTX. i have a few bad experiences with just about all brands, but you can never go wrong with a pair of JL Audio 10W3's and a "GOOD" 500 watts. just a little advicee from your friendly installer (get the name now..................nstalr01


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

You could also check out Adire Audio's Shiva, i have a single 12" and i love the way it pounds plus the good SQ it gives. It's a nice subwoofer for a $125 value.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

i have never heard of shivas, and i cant find them on ebay ;(. anyone else have bad experiences with kickers before i buy them? or any other suggestions?


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Kicker's new "L" series subs are very picky in terms of air space, if they aren't in the recommended air space enclosure, they will sound like ass, but if they are in recommended air space enclosure, they will sound awsome and pound. I'd get them.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I have always loved kicker subs. I personaly have 2 10" comps (pre-VR series) and I love them. My bestfried has 2 10" squareobarics in his mustang with 1000 watts each. They sound awsome, they pound like crazy. They have exclent SQ and move so much air for only being 2 10's. 
A guy I went to highschool with had 2 of the older solobarics in his mustang and it was so loud that it would set off every car alarm in the lot, and drown out my system I had in my Dodge Omni, from 5 cars back.
In short, If they are in a strong enough enclosure they will sound great. If not... I've seen a pair of 12's tear apart a 1" MDF box that was very solid right before my eyes.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

why not the x








the 100-pound, 18-inch S18X features a field-replaceable cone/coil assembly dubbed the SPAIR (Simple Pull Apart Insertable Replacement)™


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

damn that thing is a monster


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

www.ampman.com is where you can get the Shiva. Id say its a nice sub, I myself own the Tempest (15) and it gets pretty loud and sounds good. Dan, there are other sites on the internet to buy stuff on besides Ebay (Its true, im not kidding)


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

you beat me there Psch91  yeah, you can get it from ampman for $125 shipped!


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

i love my solobarics sl7's they POUND. but then again they ought to with a zr 1000 amp bridged mono.... did i mention they POUND ? a shattered windshield doesnt lie. DAMN I wish i had a video of that !!!!! o well 

id say get um, but its ur choice... However, i give em 2 thumbs up. jus a lil sumthin to base ur decision on...


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I used to be an installer, sold the kickers, the only bad experience I had with them was from pure customer abuse, as in getting in the trunk and messing with the amps setting when they left to get that extra db out of it, what dipshits...but these are also guys who blew up $2100 worth of Hifonics woofers with the favorite amp of the ghetto, "THE COLLOSSUS", IMO, just about any woofer in a properly designed and built enclosure can sound good and go loud, but, if I had my choice, give me 2 Orion HCCA 12" in a huge ported enclosure, I'd battle any 4 woofer system all day with that!! Can we say "frequencys so low you shit on yourself uncontrollably"?


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> *Can we say "frequencys so low you shit on yourself uncontrollably"? *


yes thats exactly what i want!


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

their power ratings are too low, they can't handle what they say they can, I went through 3-4 of them, my two JL's which were rated for half the power that thing was handled the power no problem, and my punch HX2's handle the power fine too, and both have good sound quality. If you're not looking to spen a lot, and to get good quality, I'd say JL is a good choice because you can get w3 or w0 or w6 and they're all good quality, and they last, they are my backups now, but I had them for 3 years and never had any problems with them. BTW, I was running all these speakers talked about on a mono rockford fosgate BD1000.1, all in boxes built to factory specs, and all had enough power supply as well. I've heard of a couple people with this problem but some people also love them, ultimately it depends on quality, price, and a bunch of other factors you're looking for


----------

